

2010 Unibody Macbook schematic [pdf] - klausa
http://fast.partsdirect.ru/docs/models/19282_051-7537%20M97.pdf

======
klausa
It all started with a guy who came to ##apple and asked for help with
repairing his computer.

Things... escalated quickly from there, mini-Streisand effect and heavy use of
banhammer included.

<http://pastebin.com/8CJLkdwm>

~~~
acc00
Looking at the log: thanks for reminding me why I no longer do IRC. All the
banhammer dramas, all the time.

(This has nothing to do with information leakage or Apple.)

~~~
jarek
> All the banhammer dramas, all the time.

Thank god there's none of that on HN.

~~~
tripzilch
We got hellbans. Much cleaner.

~~~
mikeash
I wonder how hellbanning would work on IRC. Seems like it could be brilliant.

~~~
tripzilch
A server could easily implement it, there must be some plugins that do exactly
that. Disclaimer: I'm pretty much opposed to any type of hellban except in
some very specific circumstances (that wouldn't apply to HN).

~~~
mikeash
Just curious, why do you oppose hellbanning? I find it a rather neat solution,
but have little experience with it in general.

~~~
luke_s
I am opposed to hellbanning on hacker news. I believe it hurts our community
for the following reasons:

* It lacks transparency - nobody knows who is hellbanned, and why they were hellbanned. There is no appeal.

* It is a crude tool - hellbanning somebody fails to take into account that they could reform their behavior, or just have made some bad decisions in the heat of an argument.

* There have been cases I have seen where useful or interesting comments have been lost because the poster is hellbanned. This demonstrates that it doesn't just have theoretical flaws - it actually is causing us to lose valuable content.

~~~
nmcfarl
I am opposed as it is implemented in some cases algorithmicly and I've been
hellbanned for using the wrong brand name in an on topic comment.

I don't use brand names in comments anymore.

~~~
nmcfarl
Looking at my threads page I found that I lied: I used to brand-name today.

I suck.

And brands are unescapable....

------
js2
And to think, the Apple ][ shipped with a manual that included schematics for
the p/s, keyboard, and motherboard. As a 10 year old geek this manual was
gold.

ftp://ftp.apple.asimov.net/pub/apple_II/documentation/misc/a2_reference_manual_alt.pdf

~~~
yuhong
So did the original IBM PC BTW.

------
snake_plissken
So now, I will build a Mac Book pro out of old Pentium IIIs and 128MB DIMMs. I
knew those spare parts collecting mouse poop in my parent's garage would come
in useful.

------
pooriaazimi
Why is their Apple logo (printed at the bottom of every page) so horrendously
ugly? <http://d.pr/i/dCoo>

~~~
zdw
Probably because these were designed to be printed on a plotter, not a
conventional printer, and thus line art is the standard.

------
ghshephard
Tell me - is everyone else as nervous as I am clicking on a .pdf from a .ru
domain?

~~~
asiekierka
No, but the Apple legal team has been informed about it so you're technically
downloading illegal content.

~~~
FireBeyond
The content may have been a civil breach of contract for the originator to
disseminate, but you commit no breach nor crime by looking at it, as you have
no non-disclosure agreement with Apple.

~~~
drrotmos
Quite a few of us probably DO have an active NDA with Apple (e.g. from being a
Registered Apple Developer). Though IANAL ,from my reading of the terms
viewing the materials shouldn't constitute a breach of the NDA either.

~~~
mikeash
You're not Disclosing anything by downloading it, so I don't think the Non-
Disclosure Agreement would apply.

~~~
FireBeyond
Right. And unless the materials were specifically enumerated, even then, it'd
be hard to argue that your NDA for software development would apply to "a
service manual I obtained from someone who didn't have the right to
distribute".

------
bliker
how big deal is this?

(serious question)

~~~
X-Istence
Not a big deal at all. Schematics only show how to connect the various bits
and pieces. Maybe there is one or two things that were secret before, but
anyone with a little time, a scope, a voltage meter and some time could have
figured out how most of it connected anyway.

~~~
welterde
And they also show what those bits and pieces are, which is actually quite a
big deal, because the components often have non-helpful labels on them (like
"Apple" "some internal ID"), which makes it almost impossible to find
datasheets on them or source them (say you want to replace a component on the
board that you suspect is broken).

So not really sure what would have been a big deal if not this..

------
hnperson98
It's all over the Internet right now.

------
stevedub
What other than repair is this really good for?

------
NDizzle
Snitches get stitches.

~~~
NDizzle
I realized this is getting downvoted because I didn't put it up in the IRC
thread, where I originally attempted.

An uptight taddle-tale handles something poorly in IRC. Completely textbook.

